# Improving myself



## CFwannabe1 (16 Feb 2014)

I am planning on applying for Reserves in about a year, and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to improve the competitiveness of my application. I'll still be in high school, so don't say stuff like 'go to college' or similar. Here is a list of everything I hope to have within the next year:
- 85-95 avg across all academic courses (incl. math 10, English 10, science 10)
- Duke of Ed Silver Award
- Workably bilingual (English as 1st language, french as 2nd)
- Multi-team sport athlete
- Volunteer as a soccer coach
- Working out 6x/wk
- Lots of volunteering (coaching, program similar to Cadets)
- French immersion student
- Never touched drugs, or alcohol for that matter (not of age)
That's all I can come up with right now. What are the high/low point of this? What can be done to improve my chances? Thanks.


----------



## Jayrickson (16 Feb 2014)

Keep up your day to day, grades, and stay in shape.

You've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## s2184 (16 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> I am planning on applying for Reserves in about a year, and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to improve the competitiveness of my application. I'll still be in high school, so don't say stuff like 'go to college' or similar. Here is a list of everything I hope to have within the next year:
> - 85-95 avg across all academic courses (incl. math 10, English 10, science 10)
> - Duke of Ed Silver Award
> - Workably bilingual (English as 1st language, french as 2nd)
> ...



Why do you want to join in the Reserves?


----------



## CFwannabe1 (16 Feb 2014)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Why do you want to join in the Reserves?



I want to join the reg force after university, and I think that the reserves will a) give me a taste of military life and b) if the stars align, get me operational tour experience as a combat arms (armoured) soldier, which would be, in my opinion, a great experience that I could carry forward into my future in the forces as, hopefully, an MP NCM. If you don't mind my asking, why is this pertinent?


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> I want to join the reg force after university, and I think that the reserves will a) give me a taste of military life and b) if the stars align, get me operational tour experience as a combat arms (armoured) soldier, which would be, in my opinion, a great experience that I could carry forward into my future in the forces as, hopefully, an MP NCM. If you don't mind my asking, why is this pertinent?



Its pertinent because your recruiter is going to ask you that same question.

Don't bet on getting a tour as a reservist unless another big mess kicks off in the next few years.


----------



## CFwannabe1 (16 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its pertinent because your recruiter is going to ask you that same question.
> 
> Don't bet on getting a tour as a reservist unless another big mess kicks off in the next few years.



Ok, thanks for letting me know. Sorry if I came off as an ass by asking, I'm just trying to soak up as much info as I can. 

I know that getting a tour as a reservist is definitely a long shot, especially with op ATHENA being done and  ATTENTION winding down. That is just kind of a thing that if this, this, this and this happen, pigs fly and hell freezes over, it'd be good experience.


----------



## Goose15 (16 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> I want to join the reg force after university, and I think that the reserves will a) give me a taste of military life and b) if the stars align, get me operational tour experience as a combat arms (armoured) soldier, which would be, in my opinion, a great experience that I could carry forward into my future in the forces as, hopefully, an MP NCM. If you don't mind my asking, why is this pertinent?



Have you considered ROTP at all?

Edit: Sorry missed this part.


----------



## CFwannabe1 (17 Feb 2014)

On another note, is anyone with access to the list able to tell me which BA criminology/criminal justice programs qualify as the educational requirement for MP NCM?


----------



## DAA (17 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> On another note, is anyone with access to the list able to tell me which BA criminology/criminal justice programs qualify as the educational requirement for MP NCM?



Most ALL "Bachelors" degrees associated with criminology/criminal justice, etc will be acceptable for MP.  The CF only get's into to the nitty gritty, when it comes to the College level programs.


----------



## CFwannabe1 (17 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Most ALL "Bachelors" degrees will be acceptable for MP.  The CF only get's into to the nitty gritty, when it comes to the College level programs.


Are you sure that you're not getting confused with MPO (Officer)? I'm talking about a university degree program to replace the Police Foundations requirement for MP NCMs. If you not, that'd be great, because I'll probably get a considerable amout of $ in scholarships, + the $2 000 from the CF for being a reservist, and if I didn't have to go away and live in residence, I'd probably end up in the green in terms of tuition (only 1 Uni in my province offers crim, and I live about 20 mins away).


----------



## Goose15 (17 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you're not getting confused with MPO (Officer)? I'm talking about a university degree program to replace the Police Foundations requirement for MP NCMs. If you not, that'd be great, because I'll probably get a considerable amout of $ in scholarships, + the $2 000 from the CF for being a reservist, and if I didn't have to go away and live in residence, I'd probably end up in the green in terms of tuition (only 1 Uni in my province offers crim, and I live about 20 mins away).



No he is not confusing it with MPO, else he would not have mentioned "college" programs.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (17 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you're not getting confused with MPO (Officer)? I'm talking about a university degree program to replace the Police Foundations requirement for MP NCMs. If you not, that'd be great, because I'll probably get a considerable amout of $ in scholarships, + the $2 000 from the CF for being a reservist, and if I didn't have to go away and live in residence, I'd probably end up in the green in terms of tuition (only 1 Uni in my province offers crim, and I live about 20 mins away).



You can have a degree and not be an officer. But at the minimum, Reg Force Military Police NCMs must have a diploma. Reserve MPs do not require a diploma unless you either want to go Reg Force or wish to be a badged Res MP, otherwise you'll just do field platoon duties (convoy duties, detention ops) that Res MPs do normally anyway (non-police functions).

Res MPs require:

18 years of age
Grade 12
Full, unrestricted driver's licence.

The Reservist Education Reimbursement is only available after you complete BMQ.


----------



## CFwannabe1 (18 Feb 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> You can have a degree and not be an officer. But at the minimum, Reg Force Military Police NCMs must have a diploma. Reserve MPs do not require a diploma unless you either want to go Reg Force or wish to be a badged Res MP, otherwise you'll just do field platoon duties (convoy duties, detention ops) that Res MPs do normally anyway (non-police functions).
> 
> Res MPs require:
> 
> ...


I am aware that not all CF pers with degrees are officers. I was just slightly confused at the fact that  "Most ALL 'Bachelors' will be acceptable for MP..." when I had previously seen that only certain criminology/criminal justice BA programs were accepted. But, if there's one person who's word I'd trust, it would be DAA. I don't wish to be a reserve MP, seeing as I'd rather not go through the lengthy process of transferring twice (once to transfer PRes units, once to CT). 

I did figure that they wouldn't give you education money until after you'd passed some kind of training - it'd be a little stupid to give every PRes no-hook private that's in Uni $2 000/year.


----------



## DAA (18 Feb 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you're not getting confused with MPO (Officer)? I'm talking about a university degree program to replace the Police Foundations requirement for MP NCMs. If you not, that'd be great, because I'll probably get a considerable amout of $ in scholarships, + the $2 000 from the CF for being a reservist, and if I didn't have to go away and live in residence, I'd probably end up in the green in terms of tuition (only 1 Uni in my province offers crim, and I live about 20 mins away).



I updated my original post to be slightly more "informative".  College Diploma's are the preferred education and the list is "long" as to what programs are acceptable and which are not.  To answer your original question here are the specifics with regards to "Acceptable Education Standards" for MP (NCM) as it pertains to undergrad degree's ONLY.

ACCEPTABLE

An undergraduate degree from a recognized Canadian University in any of the following programs:
o Criminology;
o Justice Studies;
o Criminal Justice;
o Police Science;
o Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management;
o Law;
o Psychology;
o Sociology; or
o Baccalauréat en Sécurité Publique


----------

